

Long-Buried E.T. Cartridges Unearthed - danieldk
http://news.xbox.com/2014/04/ent-atari-dig

======
Xenmen
Funny this happening near the end of the filming of James Rolfe's movie about
the E.T. game...

[http://cinemassacre.com/2012/11/10/avgn-the-movie-
trailer/](http://cinemassacre.com/2012/11/10/avgn-the-movie-trailer/)

The more people investigating and reminding us of the lessons, the better.

